

Why I'm Not Going to Write Code for Apple Platforms Anymore - MichaelCrawford
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2015/4/14/213850/267

======
MichaelCrawford
I've been developing on lots of platforms for many years, but mostly have
preferred Apple platforms because I liked the UI, and because I liked the API.
But I have never liked the company behind it.

I'd rather code for Haiku ([http://www.haiku-os.org/](http://www.haiku-
os.org/)) however I don't see a way to get paid for it yet.

I'll get back into Linux. I've tinkered a bit with the Linux kernel and
drivers. I have the O'Reilly "Understanding the Linux Kernel" and "Linux
Device Drivers" books. I'll read them, I have some ideas for the kernel I'd
like to try out.

